# xterm fails to update (X libraries missing)



## multix (Aug 9, 2012)

When upgrading with *portupgrade -ay*, I see that the xterm upgrade fails (this has been since a while, but it annoys me). I looked on the internet and the forums and found no comparable case. What could be wrong?


```
! x11-fonts/libXfont (libXfont-1.4.4,1) (X libraries missing)
        ! x11/xterm (xterm-276_1)       (X libraries missing)
```

the output during the build is:

```
===>  Building for luit-1.1.0_1
make  all-recursive
Making all in man
  GEN    luit.1
  CC     charset.o
In file included from charset.c:33:
other.h:32:31: error: X11/fonts/fontenc.h: No such file or directory
In file included from charset.c:33:
other.h:37: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'FontMapPtr'
other.h:48: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'FontMapPtr'
other.h:56: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'FontMapPtr'
other.h:62: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'FontMapPtr'
charset.c:104: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'FontMapPtr'
```

I notice the problem is with fonts and since the other package that fails is font-related, the two problems could be together.

Currently I have no "luit" package installed.

Ideas?

Thanks, Riccardo


----------



## itcotbtoemik (Aug 9, 2012)

The error says it is missing libfontenc ("The fontenc Library" according to pkg_info).


----------



## multix (Aug 9, 2012)

Hmmm...

But I have it installed:

```
libfontenc-1.1.0    The fontenc Library
```
I reinstalled it with *portupgrade -f* and xterm installed cleanly. Strange, but problem solved.


----------

